# Bonding, is there such thing as too much?



## bloop (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello! 

I have not yet gotten a 'tiel (waiting impatiently) but I wanted to ask a question about bonding beforehand so I can get some feedback BEFORE the bird comes home. 

I was wondering, after bringing the bird home and letting it get used to the new surroundings, if there was such thing as too much bonding?

My plan (I know, don't make plans with animals because they have their own agendas) is that I wake up every morning at 6:30 and leave for work at 8:30. Would it be too much to take the bird out for this period of time to bond and then again when I get home from work? 

I work full time and I want to make sure that my animal gets personal time with me to avoid problems I have seen like screaming and plucking feathers. 

Sorry this is so long.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Not long at all  you should see some of my long winded rants for a one line question. And nope, there really isn't such a thing! Even if you're getting ready in the morning, let them walk around the counter or sit on your shoulder. A towel can protect you from any poop, it just comes with the territory of owning a bird and is honestly very easy to wipe away. I'm usually up around 5 am cause I've had insomnia for years and am usually up every few hours all night and I usually leave the room around 5 so my birds can keep sleeping, and they wake up between 6-7 on their own so your plan would actually work pretty well with birds natural sleeping schedules, from what I've observed. 

Having a few hours with your bird in the morning, and being able to spend time with them after work is great and I'm sure it'll make them happy too. They really crave attention, and the only time that there could be too much playtime for the bird is towards the end of the night when they start getting grumpy for sleep, think toddler almost. You're his flock member, and that makes you very important in his life. I would suggest having plenty of toys in the cage so he doesn't get too bored during the day too. Don't worry about working full time, they're pretty good about keeping themselves distracted if they have the resources available. Some good toy ideas are shreddable ones that are good for destroying, usually colorful paper material like birdy pinatas, and colorful ones with bells. Not all birds play with toys actively but its always good to have them  and once they figure out that certain toys make noise, you'd be surprised how much they're drawn to them. Mine will ignore a more expensive, fancy toy in favor of this one with cheap simple plastic rings with a bell at the end.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes, there is such thing as too much bonding but I doubt it is something you will have to worry about. Godric of my flock is very needy and wants to be with me all the time even when not appropriate. To the point that, she does not play with other members of my flock.

The main reason for this, is that I hand fed her from day one up until weaning. I believe she's under the impression that I am her mother. Again, not something you need to worry about.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Okay, yeah, in that situation I can imagine that gets excessive for you. That's really cute though, lol, sorry.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I have Tiki on my shoulder almost all day long, but there are times during the day where he starts to get cranky so I put him in his cage for some down time, he also gets nippy when nibbling on the collar of my shirts and at that point I will put him on his perch for a while.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

It was kind of cute in the beginning, but after a while it wears on you. If I open the aviary to clean or add food she tries jumping on to my hands. If I let all the cockatiels out she flies immediately to me and starts preening my fingers and begging for head scratches. If at this point I try to use a computer she attacks the keyboard. If I place her back in the aviary she flies back to me. And if I don't cover my aviary (bear in mind this aviary has avian lights so it doesn't leave them in the dark) she will sit by the door and just stare at me. My parent raised birds were never this clingy... being only 9 months old I'm hoping she grows out of it.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I would think that it is best to have a sense of how much time you will want to spend with the bird, and do that from the beginning. My guess is that if one spends a lot of time at first, but then reduce it, it might be hard for a bird to adjust.

That's just my opinion--I don't have that much experience.

With my new tiel (about 3-4 months old, who was handfed) I am trying to make sure that he has cage time as well as out time, so he is used to that.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

dianne said:


> I would think that it is best to have a sense of how much time you will want to spend with the bird, and do that from the beginning. My guess is that if one spends a lot of time at first, but then reduce it, it might be hard for a bird to adjust.
> 
> That's just my opinion--I don't have that much experience.
> 
> With my new tiel (about 3-4 months old, who was handfed) I am trying to make sure that he has cage time as well as out time, so he is used to that.


I think that's totally correct 
It's usually the reason a lot of the larger parrots end up in rescues because when they were babies they are spoilt with lots of attention and as they get older unfortunately the novelty has worn off  a lot of the time this is why the poor birds end up as either screamers or pluckers  
Start as you mean to go on and you can't go wrong 

I also agree they need to learn to occupy themselves too, forage, play with toys etc and be happy in their own skin, there's more to being a bird than just sitting on someone's shoulder all day


----------



## Callie2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

Callie is really bonded to me to the point that she screams if she can't see me. And all she wants to do is be on me all day and I'm not supposed to do anything but spend time with her. She will attack anything else I try to do (my knitting, laptop, phone, the dog if I try to play with her). But I think this is a rare case. When I got Callie she picked me out at the store and I was afraid she wouldn't bond with me after I got home with her because I was sick for a month and couldn't do anything with her but talk to her, however, she decided that I was hers and that was that. Sera on the other hand I'm having to try really hard to get to trust me and bond with me. I think it just depends on the tiel they all have different personalities and are like kids. Good luck on your little one when you bring him/her home!


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

I think you have a great plan. I suggest that you start off doing what you plan to do every day. In other words if you plan to have some quality time before work and then a few hours in the evening, start with that and try to stick with that. It helps get them used to their daily routine. Which will make your life easier!
Congratulations!! And yes, LOTS of fun toys and things to chew on to keep him/her occupied while you are gone


----------

